# Waht The Best Creatine



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

What Is The best Creatine?


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Are you talking about brands or types? I have tried both Creatine Ethyl Ester and Creatine Monohydrate and i would go for the mono first mate. Nice gains in size and strength for me.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

crea-pure !!

found it good , kicked my training off a treat , when i started training,

i used the usn brand and also the pro-lab brand , couldnt fault them:bounce:


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

thanx 4 reply, ive tried the cnp pro creatine, n i found it quite good, but alot of peeps talkin bout cee, n i need sum more creatine so im just looking for sum peeps who have tried a few, what about no-xplode, ive gerd mixed reactions for this, i think its all hype n all u really get a pump, sum people think its going to give u steroid gains lol, which it defo wont, im just lookin for a creatine that will aid my workouts n give me sum ooomph


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

I thought no-xplode was ok but gaspari superpump 250 is immense in comparison!


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Try this mate Controlled Labs Green MAGnitude mad stuff got some amazing gains from it much better than cnp which i was on .


----------



## Krashslaughta (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm feeling Cell-Tech at the moment on offer at GNC. Decent gains in size in a short space in time


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Monohydrate


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Best creatine = red meat and lots of it


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

Guys when taking Mono or CCE creatine what do guys mix it with:confused:

I have been mixing my body fortress Mono with my Protine powder for weeks now and not feeling any strength gains or put any weight or size on.

A guy at work says i should be mixing it with some sugary juice but shouldn't contain any caffeine.

Just got myself a tub of CCE from mypro but doesn't tell you what to take it with either.

Can you guys give me some advice pls


----------



## GotWhey (Jul 17, 2007)

Everyone's different fella - Any brand of Creapure for Mono or ALRI CR2, MaxiM's CEE-Max etc for CEE

I dig CR2


----------



## david.g (Aug 27, 2009)

hi im a newby to the game of body building but i am a bit of a geek. i have chosen creatine malate a break down:

Creatine monohydrate, one of the substances that forms the compound Tri-creatine malate, is derived from glycine, arginine and methionine and helps to produce and circulate ATP - adenosine tri-phosphate - that is responsible for muscular contraction

Malic acid is involved in the Krebs energy cycle as an intermediate substance, and helps to provide energy to the body. When malic acid and creatine monohydrate form the compound Tri-creatine malate, the resulting product is more water-soluble than regular creatine monohydrate, eliminates the possibility of gastric disruption, and is more efficient at efficaciously impacting the ATP cycle. Furthermore, Tri-creatine malate is believed to offer greater bioavailability over regular creatine monohydrate

Creatine Malate aid in a faster and more efficient transport of creatine into the muscle cells. Due to its dissolvability, Creatine yields significant strength and lean mass increases with no upset stomach, cramping, water retention or loading stage.

Has anyone used this form of creatine


----------



## Lex_BBW (Aug 19, 2009)

Gza1 said:


> thanx 4 reply, ive tried the cnp pro creatine, n i found it quite good, but alot of peeps talkin bout cee, n i need sum more creatine so im just looking for sum peeps who have tried a few, what about no-xplode, ive gerd mixed reactions for this, i think its all hype n all u really get a pump, sum people think its going to give u steroid gains lol, which it defo wont, im just lookin for a creatine that will aid my workouts n give me sum ooomph


The pre-workout products you've mentioned aren't a creatine product they just contain a little to help boost training. These are usually stacked with a straight creatine for really good results. I really rate the SP250 which I'm currently using and I would say is one of the best alongside Xplode and Shotgun.

You should look towards a Creatine Mono to start as its a good base and as long as you can assimilate it effectively it should be one of the best value for money.

If you have issues with bloating or retention then you should opt for the Kre Alkalyn options as they will not give any bloating or digestive issues.

Make sure you but something that has a low dose of around 5g as those with huge servings are full of other rubbish and actually work out very expensive!

I like to use creatine PWO to avoid excess retention and aid recovery.


----------

